# Dead Garmin Etrex



## mearle (13 Dec 2010)

Looking for a dead extrex ideally Vista, or similar model such as Legend for a spare part. The only part I am interested in is one of the microswitches that act as the control buttons for the unit, so i doesn't matter how destroyed the unit is as long as one microswitch is still working.
The on/off button on my vista is broken, and to fix it myself I need the internals of a working identical microswitch to transplant into mine.
I've already taken apart a friend's old etrex, but different model, and ever so slightly different size microswitch - so not compatible.

Alternatively, if someone knows where I could obtains this part new, then that info would do just as well.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2010)

Why not just ask Garmin? They might offer to fix it for you, and if not, they could certainly tell you what type of switch it is, and might even send you one.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2010)

Garmin are very good at after sales service
Garmin (Europe) Ltd.Liberty House 
Hounsdown Business Park 
Southampton 
Hampshire
SO40 9RB
023 8052 4000


----------



## mearle (13 Dec 2010)

I did have an email discussion with Garmin Europe, and because it was out of warranty (by a month), they offered a refurbished model for £67 if I posted them my faulty unit.
My questions regarding supplier/part number of microswitch (and other DIY repair questions, such as recommended glue for the band) were rebuffed several times with "Garmin don't do repairs". Not exactly what I asked, but I took this to mean Garmin support either was not able, or couldn't be bothered finding this out for me.
To be honest, I wasn't that impressed with Garmin support - there was a slight arrogance to their replies once I didn't accept their stock response - and, if possible, I'd rather fix it myself than give them more money.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2010)

Okay, in that case I'd suggest taking the old switch off and having a good look at it. There might be a part number printed on it and then you could search for that.

This might be helpful!


----------



## mearle (13 Dec 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Okay, in that case I'd suggest taking the old switch off and having a good look at it. There might be a part number printed on it and then you could search for that.
> 
> This might be helpful!



Thanks, but been there already - has some useful info on dismanteling (done), re-assembling, but no info on the particular microswitch used.
I've removed the "cover" from the switch, and it just needs new internals (broken) which are loose and held in place by the snap on cover.
There's no part number printed.
I guess I could wire up an external push button switch, but this would compromise waterproofing.
I could also use a complete microswitch from the old unit I already have, but this is a delicate soldering job, which I don't fancy.


----------

